# Wolves



## skullman (Dec 9, 2008)

See what happens when you set a few snares.


----------



## FINNyooper (Jan 16, 2009)

If only they were legal game in Michigan


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Very nice


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Best wolf pics I,ve seen here, if only they all looked that good. Nice job!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Maybe that's what we need to do....INCIDENTALLY! I don't think our snares would even be big enough though.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I firmly believe that we will be allowed to trap wolves in Michigan in the future its just a matter of being patent and waiting out the law suites until MDNR can open a controlled season on them. To be honest I think it will be a good thing for the wolf. Right now they are certainly not regarded highly by a large portion of the UP residents. Adding a value as a target species and reducing the numbers some would be a win win.

I keep meaning to bring it up so I guess I will. Are the state trapping organizations ready to work towards a trapping season when the time comes? I would hate to see only a hunting season opened on them.

I spend quite a bit of time following wolf tracks when I cut them now and study they way the travel and hunt. I think by the time I am allowed to try I should be able to get one to put its paw where I want it to.


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Cool pic's and great job!...It would be nice to see the snaring law's changed in michigan also.I am waiting for that day to come so i can catch a michigan wolf. I think somday it will happen also. My buddys in the UP say its crazy how many there are nowadays.


----------



## Moosekill (Mar 16, 2005)

Skull,

Good job and nice pic&#8217;s. How is the population of them critters around you? Just wondering because the wolf sign has increased quite a bit around one of the areas where we moose hunt, which is along the Abitibi several miles below the Moose River.

I just recently talked to my native moose hunting connection and he told me about a recent bear kill near his town. Sign showed that wolves dragged a big bear out of its den and feasted on it. As usual not much went to waste. All they left at the scene was the head, part of the back and some hide. The family is going to start focusing on a population reduction program. Them boys north of you can sure harvest some critters when they put their mind to it. lol 

Keep up the good work up there; it is Gods country for sure. I tell you what, every time I get up there I never want to leave. 

Moose


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Moosekill said:


> I just recently talked to my native moose hunting connection and he told me about a recent bear kill near his town. Sign showed that wolves dragged a big bear out of its den and feasted on it. As usual not much went to waste. All they left at the scene was the head, part of the back and some hide.
> Moose


Its fairly common if a pack comes across a den for them to kill and eat the bear. We went out with a DNR biologist to a den a few years back in the summer and he mentioned humans and wolves are the only predators for a black bear but the wolves only in the winter.


----------



## skullman (Dec 9, 2008)

Ya the population is healthy, born and raised here. I find no reason to leave this area. Gods country, i thought i was god. LOL


----------



## Moosekill (Mar 16, 2005)

skullman said:


> Ya the population is healthy, born and raised here. I find no reason to leave this area. Gods country, i thought i was god. LOL


I don't know you but maybe you are God in your mind (lol) but in my mind you are God awful lucky to have the hunting grounds you do.


----------



## skullman (Dec 9, 2008)

Ya i hear you, we have mega crown land up here. Also when we trap we are given a certain parcel of land that you only can trap it.

Denis


----------



## skullman (Dec 9, 2008)

Just an update on this new line. Well up to 6 Wolves, few Lynx, Marten, & fishers. Will be heading out in March for flat tails, weather permiting.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the pics.Sure wish non-residents could trap in ont.I'd love the chance to trap a wolf.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Skull

Thanks for the great photos!

I recently moved to Alaska, so I hope to be duplicating some of these photos on a trap line of my own.

A seasoned trapper in town took 12 wolves last year. I will be talking a lot to him and getting on this good side, so I can get up to speed for next winter.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

David G Duncan said:


> Skull
> 
> Thanks for the great photos!
> 
> ...


Very nice pictures Skullman......keep em coming its cool seeing stuff from outside of Michigan. 

Dave, 
I have been waiting for your pictures. Do you have any for us yet! Probably busy out suntanning or something eh!


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Captain,,

I waited until after the first of the year to purchase a trapping license for $250. Too busy in January with work to do any trapping.

Hope to set some traps this weekend.

I did spend last weekend with a local trapper and got my wolf traps dyed, with 10' chains attached.

Spent the night in this trapper's cabin among all his fox, lynx and pine martin furs! Quite a catch of furs!

Learned how they put up furs in Alaska and even a new way to skin Pine Marten. Top down.

I will try to keep you posted on how things work out this weekend.


----------



## skullman (Dec 9, 2008)

David G Duncan said:


> Captain,,
> 
> I waited until after the first of the year to purchase a trapping license for $250. Too busy in January with work to do any trapping.
> 
> ...


A good trapper never stops learning.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

David G Duncan said:


> Captain,,
> 
> I waited until after the first of the year to purchase a trapping license for $250. Too busy in January with work to do any trapping.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds great Dave. Looking forward too it!!


----------

